# I got a new loom!!!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Bear with me here, Iâm a little excited. :happy: :banana: :bouncy: 

I HAVE A NEW LOOM!!!!










Itâs a 1952 Macomber Loom, 10 Harness/Shaft, 16 Treadle. It comes with innumerable heddles and four reeds in different sizes, and a free tapestry loom. (Iâm thinking it will be necessary to set up a sprang project on that later this week as well, or a little tapestry. Not sure yet.)

I got it from a lady not too far from here, who had it for sale for a very reasonable price. I got first dibs, and apparently about six more people called her after I did. Hurrah for being fast at finding things on Craigâs List!

My first project is going to be a set of Swedish Cotton/Linen dishtowels, in red and white. Itâs the first 8-harness pattern Iâll ever do, and Iâm simultaneously excited and nervous.

Iâm sure Iâll be able to figure it out. Iâll let you know how it goes!

Name suggestions for my new baby are welcome.










(I feel I should also mention that my mom and dad were kind enough to drive the Suburban with the stock trailer to help me get this loom. There is no way it would have gotten to its new home otherwise.)


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

What a beauty! I'm super jealous! I think she looks like a Madoline


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

That loom is awesome! I can't wait to see what the Swedish dishtowels look like.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Woot!

Is it a boy or a girl?

Girl: Annika, Britta, Gerda, Lena, Tekla.

Boy: Andreas, Erland, Halsten, Olaf, Tobyn.

These names almost make me wish I was Swedish. So musical!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

She's a girl.  I like Annika and Tekla. I've also had Hilda and Stella suggested.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! Gorgeous! 
I think I would be overwhelmed.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Congratulations on your "new" loom. I have a Macomber loom of that vintage, but mine is only 4 harnesses although you can add 4 more. I don't have the sectional back beam either. I hope you have long legs to reach all those treadles! They're really sturdy looms, and I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## pmatherne (May 3, 2012)

Wow that is a very nice broad loom
I can not wait until we can get one. Just dressing the loom is a big pain for me


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice,congratulations. She looks like a Tatiania.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo!!! Congratulations on your new girl, she is beautiful.


----------

